# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Lloje te ndryshme tavash me peshk

## no name

*Tave peshku me hudhra*

Peshku i pastruar dhe i lare pritet ne copa, i hidhet kripe, piper. Lyhet me miell dhe skuqet ne tigan me yndyre te nxehte, por duhet patur kujdes te mos kuqet shume (sa te marri ngjyre). Hiqet dhe vihet ne nje pjate. Ne yndyren e tepruar ne tigan hidhen hudhra te grira trashe shtohet miell i cili kaurdiset pak pastaj salce domatesh. Te gjitha keto perzihen me njera tjteren shuhen me uthull pastaj shtohet pak uje, kripe, piper e gjethe dafine. Masa hidhet ne tave dhe vihen siper copat e peshkut te skuqura lehte si me siper dhe piqet ne furre 15-20 minuta duke i hedhur pastaj majdanoz i grire holle ne procesin e fundit te pjekjes .

----------


## [Perla]

E njejta gje mund te behet edhe me qepe ne vend te hudhres, une keshtu e preferoj, hudher pak sa per arome, pjesa tjeter qepe,dafine, majdanos, per ta shuar peshkut i shkon me shume shija e limonit,  gjithesesi sipas preferencave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> E njejta gje mund te behet edhe me qepe ne vend te hudhres, *une keshtu e preferoj, hudher pak sa per arome, pjesa tjeter qepe,dafine, majdanos, per ta shuar peshkut i shkon me shume shija e limonit,  gjithesesi sipas preferencave*


HMMMMMMMMMMM Shut UP !!!! se vdiqa per pak nga kjo per zotin  :perqeshje: .Vleresime =- *****(5yje) 5/5.

----------


## [Perla]

U m'rafte presja  :perqeshje: 

Ka ngelur edhe nje racion nga dje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## daniel00

A kA nonje vend me ngrene te kjo tema boll na e bete gizili  :P

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> U m'rafte presja 
> 
> Ka ngelur edhe nje racion nga dje


Nc nc ate qe dje do me japesh mi :perqeshje: .
Beje nje tjeter sot : ).

----------


## [Perla]

Ju befte mire !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Vet e bere apo ta beri ndonjeri... :perqeshje: 
AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

----------


## [Perla]

Ti haje e mos bej naze, si qysh tek , oj kyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

LooooOooooL.Ca do si shperblim per nje dhurate kaq sublime  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje: .?

----------


## ARKIA

> Ju befte mire !


Rofsh se s' s'pihet rakia thate.
Peshku te ftillon mendjen thone.
Gezuar!

----------


## [Perla]

Ps. Blood asgje , gatime eshte gratis.

Tave peshku u beka dhe me patate dhe hudhra, s'e dija :s

http://www.ristorantelacampagnola.com/images/pesci.JPG

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te hash kete qe na dhe ti te fundit iken per lesh.
Dhe derrit tja japesh mer malin me vrap me gjith ato hudhra  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## [Perla]

Hudhra kur skuqet apo piqet e humbet djegesine , leshon arome dhe shije. Do provuar njehere kjo tava me patate dhe peshk .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

He pra se nuk e dija une ket,provoje ti dhe na thuaj.Se na u bere si kavje tani  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

*Nevojiten:*

    * 6 trofta mesatare
    * 2 limon
    * 2 lugë gjelle gjalp dhe erëza
    * kripë
    * piper

*Për mbushjen nevojiten:*

    * 300 gr bajame të pjekura lehtë
    * 4 lugë gjelle majdanoz (ose me sy)
    * 2 lugë gjelle gjalp dhe erëza

*Mënyra e gatimit:*

Pastrojmë dhe lajmë nga brenda dhe jashtë troftat. I fërkojmë me limonat dhe u hedhim kripë dhe piper dy ore më parë. Në një enë përziejmë gjërat që nevojiten për mbushjen. I mbushim peshqit dhe nga jashtë i lyejmë me gjalp. I vendosim në një tepsi ose në një enë tjetër që nuk ngjit dhe i fusim në furrë pasi e kemi nxehur më parë furrin. I lëmë të piqen 20-25 minuta në një nxehtësi 220°C. I servirim duke i shoqëruar me patate të skuqura ose të pjekura. 

©bukuri.com

----------


## Busy Girl

Une taven e peshkut e bej me perime te ndryshme psh mua me pelqen peshku Koc marrim peshkun e lajme dhe e kriposim pak qerojme patate kunguj karrota qepe pak hudher ullin domate dhe disa feta limoni veme peshkun te parin ne tave dhe siper i hedhim perimet  mbi peshk veme fletet e limonit sperkateni me pak vere e vaj ulliri mbeshtilleni me leter alumin dhe  piqeni pastaj cte haniii mmmm

----------


## benseven11

A ka provuar ndonjeri te haje sushi?
Cfare shije ka?
A ja vlen te shkosh ne ndonje nga keto restorantet japoneze.

----------


## benseven11

> Rofsh se s' s'pihet rakia thate.
> Peshku te ftillon mendjen thone.
> Gezuar!


Ajo formula e rakise tingellon si Santa Kllozi HOHOHO lol

Uji: H2O
 Rakia: H2 OOOOO HO HOOOO
Santa Claus- HOHOHO
Santa Kllozi ben HOHOHO sepse ka hyre  ne shtepi
 nga oxhaku  dhe ka rene  te vatra dhe thyer brinjet looool

----------


## Busy Girl

Kam provuar une tani cte them varet me shije por mua sinqerisht nuk me pelqen.
Por ja vlen te provosh nje eksperince te re,

----------

